# Americas Army 3 account



## mmtg96 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im have some problem too, I installed and downloaded aa3 on steam normaly, I created new aa3 account, built soldier, passed tutorial, played few matches...then a problem came up. I exited aa3 and restarted my computer.
When I tried to enter my account (aa3 account) my log in data was saved... i clicked the log in button and ... the regular message: Logging in to your account, please wait... Communicating with Americas Army authentication system... and then: unable to log in, please try again later... that wouldnt be strange IF THAT WOULDNT HAPPEND EVERY TIME .I put the correct name AND PASSWORD... I was preety sure its good password but I tried to check by sending a recovery email (you know, putting the email or username)but even stranger thing was , that I have built the another account, it worked, and THE SAME THING.It wont enter any of those two.AND I DIDNT GET ANY RECOVERY EMAIL WITH NEW PASSWORD.......PLEASE HELP !!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I am afraid this isn't something that we could help you with.

Only the developers can help out with login problems unless something is causing it your side.

I recommend you try and contact the Tech Support or simular for the makers of AA3. Best bet would be to check their site for contact info and find the number for your country.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------

